# Geneva 2011: Even More Lamborghini Aventador from Lambo's AutoSalon Show Stand



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's no doubt the super light and super fast Lamborghini Aventador super sports car was the star of the Volkswagen Group's reveal night the day before the opening of the Geneva Motor Show. When the Geneva PalExpo finally opened to the motoring press, the latest Lambo likely remained one of the most popular 'Best of Show' nominees in straw polls over hors devours in many a journalist hotel around town.

The best part of the Lamborghini show stand was selection. While the Lambo section was decidedly absent of the Gallardo (even the BiColore first revealed just weeks ago), but that just left room for more Aventadors.










Three Aventarors sat under Lambo's black slate stand - one matte white, one gray and one orange. Another Aventador, or rather a chassis, sat upstairs in the Lamborghini stand. Check out more shots of the Lamborghini stand via the link below.

* Photo Gallery: Lamborghini at the 2011 Geneva Motor Show *


----------

